# Most Unusual Pet?



## jadeangel

So I've seen posts about finding wild mice and rats, but I've been wondering about what's the most unique/unusual pet you've had?

Myself, I had a baby raccoon when I was little. I found him in a tree, after yelling at my brother and calling him a stupid head (I was 8 >.<) since he thought it was a kitten in the tree. We kept Trouble for over a year, until he figured out how to open his cage and escaped into the woods one day. We were going to release him, but since he was so little and we ended up bottle feeding him for a while, and after talking to Wildlife and Fisheries, they told us it would be best to keep him. He was definitely a load of fun while we had him, and he liked to play with people's hair... especially if it was curly.


----------



## Kinsey

I've had squirrels before- they are great fun although I would never keep one permanently. I had a pet starling for a while, he died in a tragic accident and I miss him dearly. I also curently have a baby wild something or another, I think a roof rat, and she is way too cute for words.


----------



## Ratsanctuary

Ive taken in all kinds of wildlife babies that were orphaned or injured. My favorite being a Possum. but i have taken in squirrells, a baby skunk, baby birds and a raccoon.


----------



## smesyna

They told you to keep the raccoon?! Wow, they're a serious rabies vector species, thats nuts, they're illegal to keep here.

I've never kept any wild species (though sadly I later found out that nearly all the collared lizards in the pet trade are wild caught), my most "exotic" pets have been lizards and frogs.


----------



## Kinsey

I have a wild caught Pacific chorus frog, my boyfriend caught her for me. She seems very happy, her cage is huge and she is fat and healthy.

I don't think it is cruel to keep her, especially not since I just got her a HUGE vivarium that I need to set up still. (she's in a 20 gal, this is an exo terra tall viv that has front opening doors, lots of climbing space, and is 18 X 24 X 18. The frog is like an inch and a half long.) She really doesn't seem unhappy at all.

My brother has a trio of toads who were caught as tadpoles and raised, as well.


----------



## Rattymonday

Since I was a kid we've owned TONS of different sorts of animals.. But nothing I'd consider unusual at all. 
When my mother was a kid my grandpa was a logger.. There were several instances when she was growing up that he'd cut down a tree to find baby squirrels.. And he'd always bring them home to her to raise. So she had several pet squirrels.. I even remember my grandpa bringing one in and feeding it with an eye dropper when I was really small.. But I never had any.


----------



## jadeangel

I literally grew up in the middle of nowhere, surrounded by 70 acres of trees and such in the northeast delta region of Louisiana. xD The Wildlife and Fisheries guys knew my dad and knew the raccoon would be well taken care of, and since it was a baby, it wasn't too hard to wait a couple of weeks and know that he wasn't sick. I think they were more worried that the baby wouldn't be able to take care of itself after being bottle fed, and they don't really have a rehab area here, unless it's a deer or very rarely a black bear. I did just look it up to see if it's illegal, and I must have been grandfathered in as it's not illegal, but it wasn't when I had Trouble... or at least I'm assuming it wasn't since wildlife and fisheries didn't say anything :-\

It was the early 90s when this happened though so I really don't remember... just looked up the date and the law is dated 1995 and this was 92-93


----------



## Kihluna

We had a pet emu for awhile, when I lived with my dad on the ranch the cowboys had found the bird running along tangled in some barbed wire. We kept it in the backyard. it hated my brother. but then again, everything hated him, the horse, the geese, the pigs, cats, my turtle even bit him. lol.


----------



## Critter Aficionado

Does the weirdest pet my parents got me when I was a child count? If so, probably Australian "walking stick" insect; we got the insect as a female, but when the first shedding happened, the "walking stick" went from a fat female with small unusable wings to a long slender male with long very capable wings. We had the less fancy ones as well. I miss having those little guys, they loved eating blackberry brambles and were just neat to watch.


----------



## Kinsey

I had walking sticks for a long time but my favorite that was in that cage were thorny devils. They also eat blackberry leaves, but are more agressive and very interesting. I was attacked by them a couple of times and they left me bleeding- but I knew which were not friendly and held them anyway. Haha.


----------



## Kiko

Kinsey said:


> I had walking sticks for a long time but my favorite that was in that cage were thorny devils. They also eat blackberry leaves, but are more agressive and very interesting. I was attacked by them a couple of times and they left me bleeding- but I knew which were not friendly and held them anyway. Haha.


I had stick bugs lol, i found them. I had a bunch of praying mantises also, until I found out it was illegal to handle them :/

I had some Starlings also, they were such amazing birds. I wish they were not considered invasive harmful species or I would keep them again.

I know people who keep Roaches. It's cool and all for the, but I would die of a heart attack before I got it home LOL


----------



## Ramen

The most unusual pet I've had was a hedgehog, although I wouldn't exactly call them unusual.
She was a hilarious little girl. Once my cousin and I rearranged her cage, perfected her bedding so it was perfectly level, and made a path. We put her back in the cage, and she just plowed around everywhere EXCEPT her designated path ;D.


----------



## abmama

I've never had an unusual pet although everyone around here thinks rats are unusual and creepy , but my son did have a pet ant... for about five minutes hahaha he came up to me and said look mom i have a pet ant can we get it a cage? sry No. lol


----------



## Bananana

When I was in high school, we adopted an orphaned squirrel that a friend of my mom's had raised and could no longer care for. She was a pretty awesome pet. She had complete run of the house and could be a bit destructive, but she was really cool. 

My grandmother had a pet raccoon named "Racky", but I never got to meet him.


----------



## jadeangel

I just remember a "pet" i had when I was in Kindergarten xD

One day my dad brought home a puppy, a kitten and a large cage. The puppy became our first German Shepherd and belonged to my brother, the Kitten was mine (who was named Tiffany by my brother, Tinkerbelle by my dad and my mom named her Aggrevation, which we called her Aggie for short) and in the cage were two chipmunks. My brother and I named them Chip and Dale after the Rescue Rangers xD


----------



## Kiko

BayouBird said:


> I just remember a "pet" i had when I was in Kindergarten xD
> 
> One day my dad brought home a puppy, a kitten and a large cage. The puppy became our first German Shepherd and belonged to my brother, the Kitten was mine (who was named Tiffany by my brother, Tinkerbelle by my dad and my mom named her Aggrevation, which we called her Aggie for short) and in the cage were two chipmunks. My brother and I named them Chip and Dale after the Rescue Rangers xD


Wow your dad brought that all home one day?
I would have fainted from Glee. I used to fantasize about my mom bringing me home a puppy or finding one under the Christmas tree, because I am obsessed with dogs but never had one. Never got one either till i moved out :'(
Shoot now I made myself all sad :'(


----------



## abmama

BayouBird said:


> Wow your dad brought that all home one day?
> I would have fainted from Glee. I used to fantasize about my mom bringing me home a puppy or finding one under the Christmas tree, because I am obsessed with dogs but never had one. Never got one either till i moved out :'(
> Shoot now I made myself all sad :'(


Our first dog was given to us in exactly that way, on x-mas morning in a big ol box lol then we had dogs til i was 12 and we lost our house, it was horrible having to give them up tho.


----------



## jadeangel

He was working at Angola, the state penn, and was working down there while taking paramedic classes. The classes were more available in the southern half of the state (thanks to LSU) and he'd be gone for a week and then be home for a few days. He often brought my brother and I small trinkets and such, and I definitely remember naming the "Rescue Annie" baby, cause since Annie had a name, the baby needed one too xD

I had been begging for a kitten for forever, and I'm not sure where he got Aggie or the chipmunks, but Max came from one of the working dogs at the prison. She'd had a litter and Dad was friends with the trustee who was in charge of her, so the trustee was able to pull some strings and get the puppy to my Dad. I don't remember this, as it was before I was born or I was only a baby/toddler, but talking to my mom today I found out we also used to have rabbits, a skunk and even a possum.

...did I ever mention I grew up in the boonies?


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers

BayouBird said:


> I found out we also used to have rabbits, a skunk and even a possum.


I've heard of skunks making pretty good pets. Apparently they're sort of like cats but... dog-like?
yeah, that made sense.


----------



## luvmyfurbabies

The most exotic thing I've ever owned are the 2 sugar gliders I have now. I've had lizards, frogs, toads, turtles, fish of all types, and every kind of furry animal available at pet stores (except a chinchilla or hedgehog, as they are hard to find around here) and the common cats, dogs, etc. LOL But, yep, gliders are the most exotic I've had. Silly, funny, active little boogers, they are!


----------



## lexiloo

Kiko said:


> I had stick bugs lol, i found them. I had a bunch of praying mantises also, until I found out it was illegal to handle them :/


I hope it's not in Michigan! ??? I work at a daycare and the kids have found dozens of praying mantises that they put in their sand table or buckets and just watch.  Looks like I've been teaching them illegal activity lol


----------



## ratjes

Baby ducklings until they were old enough to fly. Sweet and messy! We took them swimming with us. They followed us in the water everywhere. Next year I saw one with her own ducklings on the bank of a pond.


----------



## GhostMouse

I don't think I have any pets that are terribly unusual, but I think your perception of what's unusual changes with what you have. Most people would say rats are my strangest pet!

I've had cats, parakeets, and hamsters. My family still has cats, I have rats, and the boyfriend has fish, two tree frogs, a bearded dragon, and a rubbermaid full of dubia roaches. I guess the roaches win?


----------



## riotfox

gosh my most unusual would be the rats . ive always loved animals but have never been allowed to have any, apart from one cat that we found, until last year, as my mum isnt a big fan of having pets around. i did manage to impress a veterinarian once by saying i had a siamese fighter fish... she was from ireland, they must not have them there or maybe they call them bettas (here in australia fighter fish is the usual name for them). lol i just went with it though !


----------



## calisphere

Let's see... In recent years I've had a young raven, many little house sparrows (from nestlings on up), squirrels, mocking birds.... leeches (which I still can't find the species name darn it!).... Scrappi likes birds so she always finds them and I like the leeches as they aren't blood suckers, at least not human blood.


----------



## DivineSheep

When I was a little girl I used to "adopt" silkworms every summer and set them free when summer ended and they turned into pudgy, fluffy butterflies :3

I once took in a bunch of woolly bear worms, not knowing they were poisonous. Me being allergic to pretty much everything didn't really help either. It was a short-lived experience that ended in a quick trip to the hospital.

I also took in a multicolored beetle found in my backyard, a baby chameleon I found on the road that almost got squished by a car, a giant grasshopper and a mega-huge snail...whose name was Speedy.


----------



## Schnipkefuu

I currently have a chicken, named Henrie? (A female, but I use male pronouns for him.) He's about six months old?


----------



## Jaguar

Probably my freshwater shrimp haha. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqIdScaJyaM

Not mine, but that's what they are like.


----------



## Mrs. Brisby

When I was younger I had a newt, and currently I have pet Silkie chickens (fluffy all over) and my Dragon Goby is sort of unusual. 
What they look like ...
http://images.canadianlisted.com/nlarge/dragon-goby-fish_5263758.jpg


----------



## NoMoreHair

I've had 6 baby wild bunnies that were orphaned. I kept hem till they were old enough to be on their own.. Cute...but have u ever heard a baby bunny scream? It was the worst noise...one of them just didn't like to be fed by me, so every time he made it sound like I was killing him or something. Also had a pet baby squirrel, baby starlings for a day....
Now the weirdest I have is my hedgehog, Momo and my axolotl, Mudkip.


----------



## Myrrh

My Aunt has a domestic Serval over in the USA. That's pretty neat. As for me, I've had an African Land Snail, Chinchillas, Dogs & Cats, Horses and of course ratties <3


----------



## gypsy

My strangest pet had to be a Blue Lobster. It was really a blue colored crayfish. But everyone was always intrigued.


----------



## Razzbery

Had three adorable pet ducklings, kept in a pen with an attached crate.
But then our neighbors dog ran through his electric fence, jumped into the pen, and mauled them all.


----------



## Ratracer27

My alligator snapping turtle would probably win it for me. Though once, at a camp, I found a cup with a baby mole in it. I wanted to keep it so bad, but my parents insisted that the mother had left it there -- I realize now that they lied, and the poor thing probably died, but I don't know how often moles are kept as pets anyway. I'd imagine it'd be extremely difficult to find good information or vets or how to properly care for it, even how to feed it or house it. In the end, it was probably best it went back into the cycle of life. I love animals -- snakes and mice, owls and rats, lions and antelope, but I strongly support the food chain and the natural processes of life. Leaving it for the world to care for was probably the best choice.


----------



## zombiegirl

I have had a richardson ground squirrel and hedgehogs!

i want a sto really badly though. awwwww.


----------



## ChelseaMorning

I've had a LOT of critters, beardie, bunny, cat, horses, snakes, birds...but I think the fact that I have four insect species in my room right now (a number equal to the vertebrate species) trumps all my prior pet experience. I have a colony of Dubia roaches, Madagascar hissing roaches, super worms and goliath worms for Charlie, my beardie, though the rattie girls like supers a lot. I also have a ball python and a corn snake.


----------



## shawnalaufer

Rats would have to be the "strangest" pet I have ever had. Not that I think they are strange, but others would!


----------



## PipRat

I had a Chameleon once, I loved him very much. He loved to come out of his cage and climb all over me. I still think that most people would consider having rats stranger than having a lizard. People have a really low opinion of them! Most people are like "ew!"


----------



## The Bebe Girl

I had a hedgehog once!...I've owned wild mice, and frogs before too! Oh! And once I had a brown and green striped cricket named Stripe. I fed him leftover cricket quencher from when I had them as feeders, and gave him frsh strawberries. I used to love listening to him 'sing' for me at night.


----------



## Kaija

Mine is probably Lonely Joe.. he is a madagascar hissing roach . I have tons of critters, and even other roaches.. but Lonely Joe stands out.


----------



## Kiko

For me it was probably my Hedgehog, lol not very exotic.

I have a Tarantula that some people may consider weird xD


----------



## debi859

i got a crab for my aquarium and that was quite different from anything i have had....they are cute and little care


----------



## kaylovesherratties

I always find it so strange that in the USA you keep hedgehogs as pets lol, here in the UK they're wild. I have one living in my garden actually you can hear him munching up the snails lol Oh i had pet garden snails...probably the strangest xx's


----------



## JessyGene

When I was a kid, my sister and I started a "beetle club" and we kept some beetles in an aquarium. Haha yeah, we were weird kids. I don't think we kept them too long.


----------



## Flashygrrl

When I was a kid I liked to fill a jar with sand, use a piece of chocolate to attract a bunch of ants and then scoop that piece into the jar...the ants would build tunnels for a while and then I'd let em all go. In my adult life I think the stranger thing I've had was the fiddler crabs. They're pretty cool but they've been gone for a while. Oh, I had some shrimp too when I had my 29 gallon set up.


----------



## Keelyrawr

Weirdest pets I've owned were a Blue jay and an owl.. 

Blue jay - Some stupid kids knocked It's nest out of a tree and were passing him around.. They had stomped on the other egg. 
His mother rejected him and we nursed him back to Health.

As for the owl.. It flew into my father's windshield and knocked itself out. We raised it for about 2 weeks and sent it to a Wildlife Rescue.

I've also raised 2 ducks, they were pretty awesome.


----------



## SamIAm

I have had a few strange pets. When my brother and I were kids we use to catch crawdads in the little creek by our house and keep them in buckets they all had names we would keep them a few days let them go and catch more. I had a chinchilla for around 15 years and 2 other ones. Rescued a baby opossum when I was a kid bottle fed it and kept it till it was big enough to release. I always wondered if it could survive after being a pet but after watching ratlife I think he may have been ok. Right now I have a hypo Columbian Boa a rat and 2 crested geckos. My little geckos are way too cute. My rat has been my favorite pet though.


----------



## Back-woods Gecko

I breed Bearded Dragons and various species of geckos. I keep snakes, tree crabs, newts, frogs, rats, mice, etc. I'd say my most unusual pets are my African Pygmy Hedgehogs, African Clawed Frogs, and Flying Geckos.


----------



## Lycrisa

I have a mid- high content wolfdog. Does that count?
I've had several wild bird species, I have mice.
Ferrets, parrots, finches..um. 
Oh and I have soft furred rats.


----------



## British

When I was a kid, we would take in orphaned baby ducklings - muscovies - and raise them. When they were big, we'd take them to, of all places, a restaurant that had a small barnyard and pond in front of it, and let them go. We had 5 altogether, and my favorite was Pewey  She was very puppy-like. We also had chicks that we raised.


----------



## kriminologie

Not my pet, but my best friend's grandfather had two pet skunks.


----------



## Keelyrawr

My aunt's friend has a Capybara.. So creepy yet so cute.
Most unusual pets I've ever owned would be a Fox and an owl.
Rescued and raised them both- they later got sent to a
wild life center.


----------



## Nenn

I havent really had any unusual pets. At the moment I have 2 rats, and 2 mice. Before that I had scorpion, and a pet rock xD before that I had a dog, cat, hedgehog, rats, hamster, duck, and a crow, well they were my parents, except the rats. I also had a bunny but had to give him away since my fiance is terribly allergic to them. The most unsual one has to be a lynx that we rescued after an idiot hit it with a truck.


----------



## bamdy

I have cought baby wild snapping turtles over the years, a partridge them are probaly the wiredest.


----------



## newkid

I think the term 'unusual' is really based on who you are talking to. Many people think that the rats (and mice) that we love are unusual.

I, personally, have rescued four skunks that were abandoned by their mother. They were too young to spray, when I found them. I had them for about a week before I found a shelter to take them.

As far as pets go, I have an Emperor Scorpion named Gordon II (the first Gordon died of old age a few years ago). I have a painted turtle named Mr Magoo, a bearded dragon named Sophie, and a leopard gecko named Bruce. A lot of people look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them I have five dogs. Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## DoubleDimey

Umm the weirdest thing I think I've had was sea monkeys...until my cat decided to knock them down. :<


----------



## echoskybound

I have a South American parrot, I guess that's kind of weird, haha.

My dad once raised a baby white-tailed deer, he said it was like a puppy. Personally, I would love to have a toucan!


----------



## CShadz6661

I've had all kinds of strange pets. 

This I find odd, not that cats are odd... But my grandma is a crazy cat lady. When I was born we had over 20 cats living in our house that just came and went as they pleased. 

I've had a Cayman. His name was Apocalypse, he was BA. He got too big though, so my mom's boyfriend took him outside and gutted him. 

I've had a giant bullfrog. He was properly named, "The God Frogger". He was super cool. I used to like petting him because he felt silly. He never bit me, but my step dad would try to handle him, and he'd just eat his whole thumb. It was funny watching a giant bull frog hanging from some guys thumb.

We had two bearded dragons. I can't remember their names... Several lizards... Geckos, skinks, an anoel named Tom Thumb we found in my aunts house. 

This one is scary odd. My mom adopted a Savannah Monitor. His name was Roadkill. It was dangerous keeping him, but he was actually a really cool dude. Very tame and friendly. 

We also had two iguanas. Loki was smaller, but Jackson was huge. He could eat a whole cat if he wanted to. 

There were two scorpions... I remember Samantha was pregnant and had little baby scorpions. That was cool. And we had a giant wolf spider named Charlotte. 

We had quails when I was a baby... And my dad caught a baby squirrel for shits and gigs. I thought it was mean keeping him.

Oh... And I think the last strange one other than maybe a few snakes would be the pirhannas. They were really cool for a while, until my step dad forgot to feed them and they ate each other. 

Some people find it odd to own rodents. I've had 3 bunnies, 6 gerbils and too many rats to count. They make very good pets though. They're small, take up a little space, and they're great companions.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters

I've had some odd pets over the years.

Back when I kept fish, I had an X-Ray Tetra named Jasper, a puffer fish named Thaddeus, and a Peacock Eel named Slinky.
I kept African Dwarf Frogs for a little while as a kid (Dorothy & Debbie were their names, I believe).
Not mine, but I had a cousin keep a Degu years ago. Cute little thing, it looked like a giant gerbil.
My own weirdest pet is my 10-month-old Northern Blue Tongue Skink, Gauge (see below). She is BA in my book. I saved my money all last summer and bought her from an excellent breeder in Nebraska. She's beautiful, but cage aggressive except once she's out...then she's friendly. 
View attachment 6448


----------



## Mrm911

I have had 3 i consider weird. !st was a tiny spider I caught in the backyard when i was 5, i had him for a like a week. That endedd when we started moving stuff from our garage and found a Lizard. My brother (10 at the time) said dump the spider in the grass, me reluctantly did. We ended up catching the lizard, made up the old aquarium. I named it arrow because of its coloring. We kept him for 3 days i think, then our parent made us release him back, because we were moving and couldn't get food for him. In 4th grade my cat, who kept killing baby bunnies at our new house . But then she brought one home that was alive, but wouldn't move. So we took it in and I named it misty and I lived in a box. I got so attached to it, i kept it near me and always petted it. I feed feed it through dripper. But 2 days later she passed away in my hands while i was feeding her, I refused to go to school next day. 

For permenant pets it would probably be my mouse Jahobo, that I rescued from being released into the wild by this really evil teacher(not because of the mice). She took in these mice that were used for the science fair then they had 3 litters of babies so I convinced my dad, and i rescued the only one. She was nice to me for the rest of the time i had her,which was like a week, after i said I would take one. When I said I rode the bus she was like,just don't tell anyone. I just walked home, he is now 5 months. My soon addition will be 2 rats i hope to get soon.


----------



## never-sleep

I was at my aunts house one day. Across the street from where she lived was a pond owned by the city. I was walking around it when I heard little noises coming from the reeds. I climbed down the enbankment. I dig around for a second and that's when I see her. A tiny baby duck trying desperately to get out of the water. She was all alone. So i looked around and I see a momma duck with a few babies, but theye are the typical white duck. So I pick up the baby and look at her. I examine her wings and realized, they are clipped! Thats when it hit me. Easter was about a week before. Someone must have given her as an Easter present and didn't want her. So I bring her back to my aunts house and wait for my dad to get there. He tells me I can keep her because she is so small and will never make it without her mom. I named her Derby. She was hilarious, and attitudinal, a diva in a duck's body. She stayed inside my house, mainly in my room. After a while it became apparent she was a Mallard hen, I was so proud when her blue feathers came in and showed practically everyone. I had her for six months before she became too restless for the life of a house duck. So she was given to women from my church where she was kept in a large pen outside with two other female ducks. Somehow I doubt either of the other ducks were as much of drama queens as her though... lol


----------



## ilovemyfatcat

Well, my dad owns a donkey, not necessarily mine and not very exotic but I think so! One day, while we were trying to catch a feral group of cats with a humane trap, we caught a mama possum and I got to see how the babies held on to her belly, it was really an amazing experience, although I never owned her, and would never want to own one, the animal control came, picked her up and took her by a river in the forest. When I was little, we owned some chicks! Haha, that is really the most exotic thing I've owned.


----------



## graphite

I've had a starling, crawdads, house sparrow, bullfrogs, leopard frogs, woodhouse's toads, katydids, garter and racer snakes, a texas short horned lizard, a collared lizard, and various other desert lizards. Those were all wild caught and shortly released. I currently have a 30 gallon aquarium with about 10 native black bullhead catfish, and a 55 with a native green sunfish... But I try not to keep any wild animals lest I become an animal hoarder, lol.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

I guess my most "unusual" pets are my pufferfish.


----------



## koawren

I grew up in a hectic house with 2 pit bulls, rats, mice, several snakes (though the boa's always stick out in my mind the most- watching them try to stalk robins through in short mowed grass was hilarious), and a bit savannah monitor named Leo. Over the years we've tried different bugs, but most of them haven't stuck. Who knew cockroaches could be difficult to raise? Once we got a mantis nest, which was fun until they broke out of their tank and the house was littered with tiny staple sized mantids. Oy. As a kid growing up in the middle of nowhere, I collected quite a few salamanders and tadpoles (who we raised into the cutest brown toads). When my mother was young, they had a baby seal in their bathtub for a while before sending it to an aquarium. My uncle Wayne has/had a monkey.. maybe two? Once I move out though, I am quite set on getting a sugar glider!


----------



## MetalCageRats

I have a snake, I did have two, but unfortunatly last night found my baby Milk snake who was a rescue, dead 
And also a leopard gecko.
My best friend has meerekats, african pygmy hedgehogs, sugar gliders, and a bosk monitor who is a complete baby. He loves tummy tickles and lots of kisses. She takes him for walks too lol


----------



## Stubbylove

I have or had so many different pets to name a few people might find strange An African grey parrot w a vocabulary of like 50 words (many bad words. Lol), fire belly toads, a sucata tortoise, 9 snakes ranging from 8 inches (Kenyan sand boA) to 5'8" durmil boa, and all sizes in between. Pygmy goats, market/show sheep, horses ( Warmblood, andalusians, TB) mini donkeys, sugar glider, 2 salt water tanks (with everything from blue star fishes to black sea urchins) zebra, zonkey, zorse, camel, raccoon (only a short time till raised up, even help foster and raise an African fox and a lemur (friend worked for an exotic animal rescue that helped w babies from the San Diego wild animal park) also brown bats (those were cute, skunks (even if they r desented they still smell). A possem that got released too! All kinds of cool animals. I love helping w the babies at the rescue! And that made me get some exotics on my own. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## HeatherElle

We have an albino hedgehog, a tokay gecko and a leopard gecko. I think they're all fairly common though. We've had other various reptiles. My inlaws have 3 capuchin monkeys and they've had several other types over the years. A family friend has a mountain lion, a spider monkey, a sloth, llammas and mini horses.


----------

